
Resetting Your GE Smart Light Bulb - hsnewman
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2019/07/resetting_your_.html
======
Finnucane
1\. Unscrew bulb. 2\. Toss in trash. 3\. Replace with ‘dumb’ bulb.

